# Anafranil with Alcohol?



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

My doctor is switching me to Anafranil (Lexapro has stopped working).

I enjoy drinking wine with dinner. Anybody taking Anafranil have any bad reactions with alcohol?


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Should be fine in moderation. It will increase the sedative effect of tricyclics, though. Alcohol is generally okay with SSRI's, SNRI's and tricyclics but not with MAOI's. With MAOI's it can cause a severe rise in blood pressure.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Well Im on anaphranil and xanax. I dont know which one it is, but alcohol seems to be much more potent now. I can drink 3 beers(tall) and be pretty drunk.

I cant say for sure, but I'd be careful with how much you drink.


----------



## annemary100 (Apr 6, 2009)

Clomipramine is a tricyclic antidepressant. It affects chemicals in the brain that may become unbalanced.Clomipramine is used to treat symptoms of obsessive-compulsive disorder (OCD) such as recurrent thoughts or feelings and repetitive actions.
Clomipramine may also be used for purposes other than those listed in this medication guide.Avoid drinking alcohol. It can cause dangerous side effects when taken together with clomipramine.Avoid using other medicines that make you sleepy (such as cold medicine, pain medication, muscle relaxers, medicine for seizures, or other antidepressants). They can add to sleepiness caused by clomipramine.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

glass of wine with dinner, you'll be fine. It's not a benzo or anything like that, and i drink while on benzo's, so u should be a-ok


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Jgard10 said:


> glass of wine with dinner, you'll be fine. It's not a benzo or anything like that, and i drink while on benzo's, so u should be a-ok


I drank a 50 dollar bottle of Jager while on Xanax. Wish I could take that night back....


----------

